# S7ProjectToolbox



## Jochen Kühner (30 November 2010)

*ToolboxForSiemensPLCs*

ToolboxForSiemensPLCs

Features:
- Betrachten von gelöschten Bausteinen (Wenn noch in den Projektdatenbanken vorhanden)
- KnowHowSchutz setzen bzw entfernen
- DB in WinCC Flexible bzw WinCC Störungen umwandeln.
- DB in WinCC Variablen umwandeln!
- Step5/7 Bausteine betrachten.

Download der EXE: https://ci.appveyor.com/project/jogibear9988/dotnetsiemensplctoolboxlibrary/build/artifacts


----------



## gravieren (30 November 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> - KnowHowSchutz setzen bzw entfernen


Auch für die Version 5.5  ?
(Der besondere Bausteinschutz  )


Gruß Karl


----------



## Jochen Kühner (30 November 2010)

gravieren schrieb:


> Auch für die Version 5.5  ?
> (Der besondere Bausteinschutz  )
> Gruß Karl



natürlich nicht... Damit hab ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt, da damit aber die Bausteine wirklich verschlüsselt werden, denke Ich auch nicht das dies einfach wäre...


----------



## gravieren (1 Dezember 2010)

Hi


Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> natürlich nicht... Damit hab ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt, da damit aber die Bausteine wirklich verschlüsselt werden, denke Ich auch nicht das dies einfach wäre...


Schade, kommt Zeit, kommt Rat


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 Dezember 2010)

*Noch ein paar Updates...*

Noch ein paar Updates:
 - Zuletzt geöffnete Projekte bleiben offen.
 - mehrere Projekte gleichzeitig öffnen.
 - Bugfixes bei der Addressberechnung beim aufsplitten von Arrays.
 - Projektverzeichnisbrowser
 - Online beobachten von DBs (für Kopplungen mit Chararrays und String nützlich, da diese auch dargestellt werden)

Achso: Download im ersten Thread!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (12 Dezember 2010)

Updates:

neue Features:
-*Direktes öffnen von Bausteinen in gezippten Projekten möglich.*
- H-CPUs unterstützt

Bugfixes:
- Fehler bei bei AR adressierung korrigiert.
- Fehler in MC7 to AWL korrigiert(bei XOD)


----------



## LargoD (14 Dezember 2010)

*Rechter Rand abgeschnitten*

Hallo,
schönes Tool, leider etwas schwierig einzusetzen bei einer Bildschirm-Auflösung von 1024*768, weil die Funktionen am rechten Rand verstümmelt werden. Siehe Screenshot im Anhang.
Gruß  Erich


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 Dezember 2010)

LargoD schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schönes Tool, leider etwas schwierig einzusetzen bei einer Bildschirm-Auflösung von 1024*768, weil die Funktionen am rechten Rand verstümmelt werden. Siehe Screenshot im Anhang.
> Gruß  Erich



Werd sehen was sich da machen lässt ;-)


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 Dezember 2010)

*So..*

Hab das Fenster nun resizebar gemacht, probiers nochmal.
Auch habe Ich das auslesen der Steuerungen aus den DBF Files nochmal geändert, nun sollen auch ET200 SPS erkannt werden. Wenn da jemand noch was findet was nicht geht, bitte hier posten.


----------



## LargoD (14 Dezember 2010)

*Das nächste Problem?*

Hallo Jochen,
Danke für die schnelle Hilfe, jetzt ist es gut bedienbar.
Beim Rumspielen mit der neuen Version ist mir aufgefallen, dass einige wenige DBs eines aktuellen S7-300 Projekts in der Bausteinliste nicht angezeigt werden. Das scheint immer dann der Fall zu sein, wenn es den gleichen DB vorher schon mal unter anderem Namen gab, d. h. wenn der DB auch bei den gelöschten DBs auftaucht. Kann das sein? Ich werde die Sache weiter beobachten und berichten, wenn ich genauere Erkenntnisse habe.
Gruß Erich


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 Dezember 2010)

LargoD schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> Danke für die schnelle Hilfe, jetzt ist es gut bedienbar.
> Beim Rumspielen mit der neuen Version ist mir aufgefallen, dass einige wenige DBs eines aktuellen S7-300 Projekts in der Bausteinliste nicht angezeigt werden. Das scheint immer dann der Fall zu sein, wenn es den gleichen DB vorher schon mal unter anderem Namen gab, d. h. wenn der DB auch bei den gelöschten DBs auftaucht. Kann das sein? Ich werde die Sache weiter beobachten und berichten, wenn ich genauere Erkenntnisse habe.
> Gruß Erich



Hab's grad versucht, kann Ich nicht nachvollziehen.....


----------



## LargoD (14 Dezember 2010)

Beispielprojekt kommt per email


----------



## Jochen Kühner (15 Dezember 2010)

LargoD schrieb:


> Beispielprojekt kommt per email



Hab mir deine Bausteine angesehen, da sind Teile in den Step7 DBF Files als gelöscht markiert, daher zeige Ich diese auch nur an wenn du das Häckchen bei "show deleted" setzt!


----------



## LargoD (15 Dezember 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Hab mir deine Bausteine angesehen, da sind Teile in den Step7 DBF Files als gelöscht markiert, daher zeige Ich diese auch nur an wenn du das Häckchen bei "show deleted" setzt!



Das ist ja auch richtig so.
Es gibt aber auch Datensätze, die nicht als gelöscht markiert sind und leider trotzdem nicht angezeigt werden.
Zum Beispiel:
in   ...\ombstx\offline\00000001\Baustein.dbf
Datensatz 63 mit ID 65, das ist der DB100
Datensatz 71 mit ID 75, das ist der FC141

Aber wie ich schon in der Email schrieb, wenn man vorher im S7-Manager das Projekt reorganisiert, klappt ja alles, man muss es halt wissen.

Viele Grüße
Erich


----------



## Jochen Kühner (15 Dezember 2010)

LargoD schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch richtig so.
> Es gibt aber auch Datensätze, die nicht als gelöscht markiert sind und leider trotzdem nicht angezeigt werden.
> Zum Beispiel:
> in   ...\ombstx\offline\00000001\Baustein.dbf
> ...



Hab den BUG gefunden, wenn du schaust, der Baustein ist da, Symbol TestTest. Ich schaue beim suchen nach der Symbolik in der Symboltabelle nicht ob das Symbol gelöscht wurde! Wird korrigiert!


----------



## LargoD (15 Dezember 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Hab den BUG gefunden, wenn du schaust, der Baustein ist da, Symbol TestTest. Ich schaue beim suchen nach der Symbolik in der Symboltabelle nicht ob das Symbol gelöscht wurde! Wird korrigiert!


Danke!

Nächste Frage: Wenn ich Quellen anwähle wird rechts nichts angezeigt.
Wozu ist diese Funktion gut?

Viele Grüße
Erich


----------



## Jochen Kühner (16 Dezember 2010)

LargoD schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Nächste Frage: Wenn ich Quellen anwähle wird rechts nichts angezeigt.
> Wozu ist diese Funktion gut?
> ...



Hab Ich wohl kaputt gemacht als Ich das Programm in der Größe veränderbar gemacht habe. Wird auch gefixt!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (28 Dezember 2010)

Ein kleines Update vor dem Jahreswechsel:

- Div Bugs gefixt.
- Lokalmerker werden nun durch die entsprechende Symbolik ersetzt!
- Basic S5 Projekt Support (bisher können die DV Bausteine betrachtet werden)


----------



## LargoD (28 Dezember 2010)

Danke für die neue Version.:TOOL:

Kleiner Schönheitsfehler: Wenn die Symbole angezeigt werden und man klickt nochmals auf den Ordner Symbole, dann verschwindet die Liste der Symbole aus dem Fenster und es werden nur noch die Überschriften angezeigt. Dann kann man die Symbole erst wieder sehen, wenn man mal was anderes abgezeigt hat.
Viele Grüße
Erich


----------



## Jochen Kühner (4 Januar 2011)

Changelog:
 - Support des betrachtens von Step5 Programmbausteinen (OB, PB, FB, FX, SB)!
 - Bugfixes


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 Januar 2011)

*Source...*

Der Source für dieses Programm, sowie für meine Library ist nun auf CodePlex verfügbar: http://siemensplctoolboxlib.codeplex.com/


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 März 2011)

*Hmm*

Hab die Binary hier auch mal wieder geupdatet, so das meine ganzen Fixes und Erweiterungen an der Library auch zurück in dieses Programm einfließen! 

Die neusten Features werden immer zuerst in die WPF ToolBox einfließen (http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=41928), jedoch werde Ich von zu Zeit auch immer dieses Programm aktualisieren!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (20 März 2011)

*Update...*

-DBStructResizer eingebaut.
Soll dazu dienen wenn in einem DB ein UDT als Array verwendet wird, und dieser die Größe ändert, zum sichern der Daten, und wiederreinschreiben in die SPS!

-LibNoDave Updates
Die Änderungen von libnodave 0.8.4.6 übernommen, und meine libnodave.dll in libnodave_jfkmod.dll umbenannt, so das man sieht das dies nicht die orginale ist!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 Mai 2011)

-Bugfix Release (da Ich per PN darum gebeten wurde!)


----------



## Jochen Kühner (2 Juni 2011)

*Bugfixes...*

Nochmals BugFixes:

 - In der WinCC-Tag-Erzeugung war noch ein Bug!
 - AUF DB Anweisungen, plus direkter Zugriff dann auf ein Bit, Wort, etc sollten nun richtig kombiniert werden, d.h. vorher wurden immer alle AUF DB Anweisungen kombiniert, nun sollten es nur noch die sein, welche auch in Step7 kombiniert wurden!
 - Mehrere kleine Bugfixes...


----------



## hubert (2 Juni 2011)

Hallo Jochen,

wo kann ich den die S7ProjectToolbox herunterladen. Im ersten Thread ist kein Downloadlink mehr?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Juni 2011)

Schau mal in die Signatur von Jochen ...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (3 Juni 2011)

hubert schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> wo kann ich den die S7ProjectToolbox herunterladen. Im ersten Thread ist kein Downloadlink mehr?



Wieder da....


----------



## Jochen Kühner (22 Juli 2011)

- Erstellen von Tags für WinCC Flexible


----------



## eYe (16 Oktober 2011)

Klasse Tool!

Danke für die Mühe, könntest du es eventuell soweit aufbohren das ich Step7 löschen kann? ^^


PS: Hab beim rumspielen mal auf "Online->Search Password" geklickt und dabei gabs nee Fehlermeldung:
(Ich war ned online, vielleicht kann man die Funktionen ja ausgrauen wenn man nicht online ist...)

System: Windows 7 64Bit


```
See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.Exception: Error: Timeout Connecting the IP
   at DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary.Communication.PLCConnection.Connect()
   at JFK_VarTab.Form1.searchPasswordToolStripMenuItem_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripItem.RaiseEvent(Object key, EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripMenuItem.OnClick(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripItem.HandleClick(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripItem.HandleMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripItem.FireEventInteractive(EventArgs e, ToolStripItemEventType met)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripItem.FireEvent(EventArgs e, ToolStripItemEventType met)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ToolStrip.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mea)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripDropDown.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mea)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ToolStrip.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripDropDown.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.239 (RTMGDR.030319-2300)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
TestProjectFileFunctions
    Assembly Version: 3.2.0.0
    Win32 Version: 3.2.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Reiner/Desktop/S7ToolBox/ToolboxForSiemensPLCs.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.235 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.236 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Reiner/Desktop/S7ToolBox/DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary.DLL
----------------------------------------
PresentationFramework
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/PresentationFramework/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/PresentationFramework.dll
----------------------------------------
WindowsBase
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/WindowsBase/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/WindowsBase.dll
----------------------------------------
PresentationCore
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_32/PresentationCore/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/PresentationCore.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xaml
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xaml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xaml.dll
----------------------------------------
WindowsFormsIntegration
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/WindowsFormsIntegration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/WindowsFormsIntegration.dll
----------------------------------------
PresentationFramework.Aero
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/PresentationFramework.Aero/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/PresentationFramework.Aero.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
w1uhm1xm
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.236 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
ICSharpCode.SharpZipLib
    Assembly Version: 0.86.0.518
    Win32 Version: 0.86.0.518
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Reiner/Desktop/S7ToolBox/ICSharpCode.SharpZipLib.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Data
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_32/System.Data/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Data.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Numerics
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Numerics/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Numerics.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.
```


----------



## Jochen Kühner (16 Oktober 2011)

eYe schrieb:


> Klasse Tool!
> 
> Danke für die Mühe, könntest du es eventuell soweit aufbohren das ich Step7 löschen kann? ^^
> 
> ...



Muss Ich mich mal wieder ranmachen... Das Online Search Passwort läuft über Bruteforce, das dauert also ewig (nur zu Info).

Aber danke für den Bug, mal schauen wenn Ich dazu komme...

Ich glaube dazu Step7 zu ersetzen werd Ich nicht ganz schaffen. Aber kannst ja mal mein anderes Tool noch anschauen (http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=41928), da geht sogar Bausteine beobachten...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 Oktober 2012)

Dank einem Patch von "SvenMag" über CodePlex, ist es nun möglich damit aus einem Projekt auch das CPU-Passwort auszulesen.

Falls es jemand braucht...

Neuste Version im ersten Thread!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (16 Januar 2013)

Hab mal die dem Thread anghängte Version aktualisiert!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (30 Oktober 2013)

In der neusten Version kann man die PB / PN Netze eines Projektes auslesen und als CSV speichern

Auch wurden einige fehler beim umwandeln von DBs in WinCC variablen gefixt, wenn es Arrays von UDTs gab, oder mehrdimensionale Bitarrays (da waren die Adressen falsch!)


----------



## anusha22 (4 November 2013)

Jo, die Möglichkeit PB und PN Netze auszulesen und zu speichern ist sicherlich die größte Veränderung und die hilfreichste zugleich.


----------



## Stefan B. (20 Januar 2014)

Hallo Jochen.

Erst einmal sehr schönes Tool !!!

Ich sitze hier gerade auf der Bausstelle, und habe mein Projekt gehimmelt :-(
Hatte Probleme mit der Hardwareconfig, und habe diese neue angelegt. Dabei habe ich aber mein Projekt gelöscht (S7-Programm 1)
mit der ToolBox kann ich das "alte" Programm zwar noch mit vorgestellten $$ sehen, kann es aber nicht mehr aufmachen oder kopieren.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ich trotzdem noch auf das alte Programm zugreifen kann ? 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Jochen Kühner (20 Januar 2014)

Stefan B. schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen.
> 
> Erst einmal sehr schönes Tool !!!
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir den das Programm zusenden?


----------



## Jochen (11 Januar 2015)

Hi Jochen,

ich habe schon ewig vorgehabt, mal in Deine übrige Software rein zu schauen, nachdem ich bisher nur den Protokoller genutzt hatte.

Letzte Woche kam mir nach langer Zeit mal wieder der Fall unter, dass ich mir (beim Sprachimport) in einem STEP7-Projekt die Datenbank zerschossen hatte (Ist nicht tragisch, habe zig Backups).

Mir fiel ein, dass ich mal gelesen hatte, dass jemand nach zerschossener Datenbank mal hier im Forum erwähnt hatte, dass er sein Projekt mit Hilfe Deiner Toolbox wieder retten konnte.

Das nahm ich zum Anlass, mal zu schauen, was alles so machbar ist mit der Software.

Ich hab mir also mal das aktuelle github Repo geklont und die vorkompilierte Toolbox ausprobiert. Ich hätte mir vorgestellt, dass ich aus einem zerschossenen Projekt die Bausteine und die Netzkonfig in ein ebenfalls in der Toolbox geöffnetes, sauberes Projekt umkopieren kann, um dann mit dem neuen Projekt weiterarbeiten zu können. 

Ich kann aber nur die Bausteine einsehen, editieren oder (einzeln) als AWL exportieren.

Gibt es noch (Kern)funktionen, die ich übersehen habe? Was sind denn so Deine usecases für die WPFToolbox? Hast Du mal eine Doku geschrieben?

Das hier soll übrigens kein Rant sein, sondern mir geht es nur drum, etwas umfassender zu verstehen, wie die Software zu benutzen ist.
Soll man damit überhaupt Bausteine exportieren und in einem frischen Projekt importieren können oder war so etwas gar nicht angedacht?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß

Jochen


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Januar 2015)

Als AWL Exportieren sollte mit der Toolbox gehen! Aber Hardware geht nicht...


----------



## Jochen (14 Januar 2015)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Als AWL Exportieren sollte mit der Toolbox gehen! Aber Hardware geht nicht...



Aber nicht alle Bausteine auf einmal, oder? Bei mir wird immer nur der Baustein exportiert, auf den ich rechts klicke, nicht alle markierten Bausteine. Bei >100 Bausteinen wird das schon ziemlich langwierig. Geht das auch als in Stapelverarbeitung?

Gruß

Jochen


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 Januar 2015)

Jochen schrieb:


> Aber nicht alle Bausteine auf einmal, oder? Bei mir wird immer nur der Baustein exportiert, auf den ich rechts klicke, nicht alle markierten Bausteine. Bei >100 Bausteinen wird das schon ziemlich langwierig. Geht das auch als in Stapelverarbeitung?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Jochen



Welche Toolox nutzt du ? WPF oder die andere? In der anderen sollte es im Tools Menü über "Create AWL" gehen.

Die ganzen Toolboxen waren eigentlich nur zur Demonstration der DLL Möglichkeiten gedacht!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (29 September 2017)

Die neuste Version gibts nun immer auf Appveyor zum Download: https://ci.appveyor.com/project/jogibear9988/dotnetsiemensplctoolboxlibrary/build/artifacts


----------



## wolder (14 August 2019)

Ich bin zu doof für deine neue Version.
Ich hatte bisher immer eine alte Version (ProjectToolBox oder so ähnlich), aber leider durch einen PC-Crash verloren.
Jetzt hab ich die WPF, aber ich schaffe es damit nicht einen Know-How-geschützten Baustein den Schutz zu entfernen.
Ich zeige das immer gerne meinen Lehrlingen, aber jetzt ist alles anders. Früher gab es nur einen Knopf zum ein- bzw. ausschalten des Schutzes. Jetzt nicht mehr. Auf der rechten Seite sehe ich wohl noch die Bausteine und auch das Attribut Schutz auf true, aber ändern kann ich es nicht mehr.


----------



## funkey (16 August 2019)

Alternativ kannst du auch mein Step7 No-Know-How Programm verwenden: Step7 No-Know-How


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 August 2019)

Das Tool gibt es immer noch 
https://ci.appveyor.com/project/jog...nsplctoolboxlibrary/builds/26747352/artifacts

S7ToolBox


----------

